# Circuito de alarma GSM utilizando un telefono movil



## pepechip (Dic 6, 2007)

hola.

He realizado una alarma gsm empleando un telefono movil, en la cual el circuito lo conecto a unos cables que saco de la tecla de llamada y de la tecla de colgar. podeis ver el esquema en: 
http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/indice.htm 

Quisiera hacer otro circuito similar a este empleando un microcontrolador 16F84, pero esta vez en vez de conectarlo a las teclas, quisiera enchufarlo al conector que dispone el movil.

El problema que tengo es que no localizo información sobre el protocolo de comunicacion que emplea el telefono movil. 
No se si cada fabricante o cada modelo de telefono emplea un protocolo diferente.

saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 6, 2007)

Dale una mirada a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/conexion-celular-micro-2807/

Puede aclararte muchas dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Dic 9, 2007)

hola.

Gracias Li-ion tu mensaje me ha sido de gran ayuda. 
cuando tenga diseñado el circuito lo subire aqui por si a alguno lo quiere implementar.


----------



## gonzalis (Feb 24, 2009)

pepechip podrias mandarnos el circuito que empleaste para poder realizar la alarma GSM con el celular...porque lo vi en nternet pero no termino de comprender como conectarla al celular..Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## fran_14 (Jun 16, 2009)

capo has elaborado el circuito?
con el pic? es de mi interes
si por favor peudes subirlo te agradeceria


----------



## luis dominguez (Ago 25, 2009)

hola FRAN 14, te comento que yo estoy aciendo un alarma para mi carro ,con dos el pic 12f675,ya que es economico en mi pais,el asunto es utilizar dos teclas del celular , 1 para que me envie mensj a mi celular cuando alguien abren la puerta del carro ,y el segundo es para que haga el reset y de nuevo que me vuelva a enviar el segundo mensaj,y asi puedes programar hasta que me envie hasta 5 mensajes cada 10 segundos,y asi sabras que alguien entro en mi carro,yo le ultilise por mensajes xr que es bien economico ya que pongo 3 dolares de saldo y me dura 1 mes para msj ,ahora claro puedes hacer que te llame pero va mucho dinero,y el otro pic es para cuando aiga algun atraco con una llamada de tu celular puedes bloquiar al carro desde cualquier lugar para eso ay que tener progrado el numero del celular que estas usando como alarma ,para que cuando llamen alguien no se active la alarma ,que solo se active solo cuando se llama de mi celular  ,y bueno tu diras porque no ulitlizo un pic de mas pines ejm.16f628 el asunto es que ese pic trabaja de 4.5 a 5 vts comprobado en cambio el que estoy utilizando trabaja desde 3 vts a 5 volts,ademas tiene un osilador de 4 mhz interno,bueno diras porque si la bateria del carro es de 12 y ay suficiente para 5 vts,lo probe en mi carro cuando el carro se enciende como que se baja el amperaje y el pic se resetea entonces ,para el pic lo use la misma bateria del celular y me funcionan muy bien ,mientras el celu esta conectado a la bateria de 12 vts nunca se agota la bateria del celu, y es mas cuando se desconecta la bateria del carro no se resetea el pic,y mantiene por ejm bloquedo el carro,si quieres te lo subo en los praximos dias,y la verdad te sale bien barato ya que se emplea un par de resistencias transistores..


----------



## leonett (May 11, 2010)

hola pepechip yo he hecho ese circuito mas facil con solo 4 integrados 7414 o lm555 y realiza la misma funcion q con el PIC, aunque con el PIC se puede hackear el movil para q envie un mensaje en situaciones diferenes.


----------



## fernandoae (May 11, 2010)

Si el movil dispone de puerto serie conviene hacerlo con un micro si es que necesitas que te llame o que te mande un sms... sino solda los cables en los botones... es mas facil.
Incluso si el movil te lo permite podes soldar en algun punto que no te inutilize las teclas y poner una ficha por algun lado.
Con un microcontrolador lo podes hacer usando un solo integrado, con el 12F629 alcanza, tiene 8 patas solamente.Simplifica el diseño de la pcb el uso del micro


----------



## IVAN30393 (Abr 28, 2011)

luis me podrias enviar los diagramas de tu alarma


----------



## germanmunozs (Jul 12, 2011)

hola,me podeis decir si el integrado 4017 es un PIC o algo que necesite programacion por pc? gracias
en caso de que si necesite programarse,me podeis decir otro circuito parecido en el que no se utilicen PIC ni ningun CI que necesite programacion?? gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola.

El 4017 no es PIC. 

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## germanmunozs (Jul 12, 2011)

entonces no necesita programacion??


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 12, 2011)

Pregunta.... como esperas hacer una alarma GSM con PIC si no sabes que es un 4017??


----------



## germanmunozs (Jul 12, 2011)

por eso,para no fabricarla si es con PIC,hago el esquema electrico tal y como pone en el enlace del principio y ya está..


----------



## jvildosola (Jul 19, 2011)

A ver, algunos datitos para los que esten implementando este sistema o al menos algo parecido a lo que publico pepe al principio, recomendaria un movil marca nokia, para que funcione adecuadamente, si no quieren utilizar la bateria, si no que un cto alimentador, podrian hacerlo con un LM 317, con un pequeño disipador, no se calienta casi nada, probado totalmente, para que el telefono les trabaje sin bateria deben conectar una resistencia entre el negativo y la patilla de al medio donde va la bateria y los cables del alimentador, dejarlo para que salgan 3,7 volt, para el cto basta con un 555 y un 4017, el 555 conectado a salidad de la patilla 2 un condensador de 47uf y una resistencia entre las patillas 3 y 6 de 10K con esos pulsos les bastara, hacer un temporizador en alguna de las salidas del 4017 puede ser la salida 7 (patilla 6), y para colgar la llamada la salida 8 (patilla 9), el temporizador se hace sacando una salida de la patilla 6 hacia un condensador de al menos 100uf y el negativo del condensador hacia la patilla 13 del 4017, por intermedio de un diodo, (4148), y de la patilla 13 una resistencia de 270k, hacia tierra, todo esto les dara el tiempo de temporización para la llamada, presten atencion a lo que publico pepe, eso de Diselec, es muy facil de implementar, yo lo tengo armado de otra manera pero el esquema de ellos es bastante parecido.
Saludos.


----------



## pastranario3 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hola realice el circuito de esta pagina http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/alarmagsm.htm la funcion es que cuando salte la alarma del vehiculo este presione uno de los botos del movil y realice las llamadas a los numeros predeterminado. La pregunta son las siguiente, este circuito hay que conectarlo a un pulso para que se active, el tema que si lo conectamos a la salida de la sirena del modulo de la alarma, esta suena tambien cuando conectamos o desconectamos dicha alarma generando un pequeño sonido en la sirena, suficiente para activar el circuito correspondiente comenzando a realizar las llamadas. Habria que hacer un circuito que mande un pulso solamente cuando este este recibiendo corriente por ejemplo durante el lapso de 10 segundo eso evitaria que los pequeños pulsos de activar o desactivar la alarma activen el circuito. La otra pregunta es como reemplazar los optcopladores del circuito con reles???? Por favor agradeceria mucho sus grandes conocimientos!!!


----------



## jvildosola (Sep 29, 2011)

Hola, en realidad esos bip que envía la alarma no deberían alcanzar para activar el circuito, en mi caso no alcanza a generar la llamada, solo cuando los bip son cuatro cuando la alarma se activo, lo que llega a hacer el cto es presionar la tecla de limpiar, pero no genera la llamada.
Sobre los optoacopladores, para que quieres reemplazarlos??, yo uso y en realidad trabajan muy bien ocupo el PC817 y no tengo dramas con ese, ahora claro las características del teléfono que ocupo son las siguientes: que tenga tecla de encendido independiente de la tecla cortar, por ejemplo Nokia 3220 (hay otros), lo otro marcado rápido, hacia los circuitos presionando una vez la tecla limpiar y después dos pulsos a la tecla de llamar uno para que seleccionara el numero y otro para generar la llamada, ahora solo dos pulsos, uno para limpiar o activar el teléfono y otro a una tecla a la cual asigne un numero, con eso se genera  llamada y después de un lapso temporizado otro pulso para que corte.
Bueno y si quieres usar relés, es tan simple como reemplazar en donde van las entradas de los optoacopladores colocar + y – de un relé, claro que tienes que ver el voltaje para que el relé sea adecuado y para conectar el cable que va a la tecla, por ejemplo si el relé es de 5 patillas, la del centro seria una salida, y en la parte de abajo donde hay dos patillas una de ellas es NC y la otra NA entonces debes conectar un cable en la parte del centro y la otra en la NA, ósea que si se activa el cto, el relé se cierre y transmita de un lado a otro, pero como consejo aunque en la pagina de diselc y en otras digan que los Nokia no trabajan con optoacopladores, si lo hacen, pero como te indique, debes tener el móvil adecuado para ello.
Saludos.


----------



## pastranario3 (Sep 29, 2011)

Primeramente gracias por responder. Vos tenes armado ese circuito? Mira este video fue realizado con este circuito y fijate en el video se ve (1:10 minutos) cuando activa la alarma tambien comienza la secuencia de marcado






ahora me entro la duda si es el mismo ciurcuito, vos podes subir tu circuito?


----------



## jvildosola (Sep 29, 2011)

El mío es un cto muy parecido, la esencia es casi igual pero la diferencia es que este trabaja una vez por ciclo, me refiero a que las alarmas de auto tienen ciclos de funcionamiento, suenan por un rato, se detienen y después vuelven a sonar, bueno cada vez que llega este ciclo el cto hace la llamada, pero como te escribí, es la misma cosa al final, lo otro que lo diferencia es que para los pulsos en ves de usar un 4093 yo tomo los pulsos de un 555, pero nada más que eso.


----------



## germanmunozs (Sep 29, 2011)

jvildosola , te importaria mandarme el circuito de tu alarma??
muchas gracias


----------



## jvildosola (Oct 4, 2011)

Ningun problema voy a buscar el circuito y lo pongo acá para que lo vean.


----------



## germanmunozs (Oct 4, 2011)

ok muchas gracias


----------



## fernando2010 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hola amigo una consulta, el circuito de diselc, tal como está en la web funciona bien con los 3.7 v del celular? Hay que cambiarle algunas resistencias ? aparte de sacarle las resistencias de 1k a los leds


----------



## jvildosola (Oct 17, 2011)

En mi caso, no lo se porque no he probado con ese circuito, el que tengo yo trabaja a 12, pero claramente se podria utilizar con el minimo voltaje que aguanten los integrados, creo que la cosa es muy facil, lo que pasa es que mi cto, va aliementado a negativo del vehiculo y el positivo lo saca de la salida positiva de la sirena, osea suena la alarma y el cto se alimenta y con ello comienza el ciclo de llamada.
Para alimentar el movil, tengo un simple cto con un lm317 con salida a 3,8V, con el cual alimento al movil eliminando la bateria de este, claro que ahora estoy probando como hacerlo con la bateria y un cto que alimente la carga de este, veremos que pasa.
Y bueno como lo prometido es deuda, acá les dejo el circuito que yo diseñe, este cto lo que hace, es que al momento de sonar la alarma, presiona una vez la tecla colgar, esto para activar el circuito y despues un pulso a la tecla de marcado rapido que tengo predestinada para ello, en este caso la tecla 7, despues el temporizador me da al menos 20 segundos de llamada y despues de eso, un pulso para la tecla colgar y el ultimo pulso va al 555 y con ello apaga el cto, en definitiva, por cada ciclo de la alarma, el telefono llamara una vez y la llamada durara aprox, algo más de 20 segundos.

Acabo de darme cuenta de algo, la resistencia que va entre la patilla 3 y 6 del 555 es de 33k y no de uno como aparece ahí.


----------



## germanmunozs (Nov 28, 2011)

jvildosola puedes mandarme el circuito que ararece en el video exactamente??
muchas gracias 



podrias subirlo en circuito para livewire??
te lo agradeceria


----------



## jvildosola (Dic 9, 2011)

Disculpa la demora @germanmunozs, el circuito original el mismo que aparece en el video ya no lo tengo, pero más arriba esta la imagen del circuito que estoy trabajando ahora, ese si esta bueno y trabaja muy bien y de manera muy estable.


----------



## germanmunozs (Dic 9, 2011)

hace no demasiado he fabricado un circuito que tiene la misma funcion 
miralo


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 9, 2011)

Hola.

Con una pequeña modificación.






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## germanmunozs (Dic 9, 2011)

en mi alarma,la que tengo ahora mismo funcionando,le tengo hecho ese circuito.
con un indicador de alarma ON(led Rojo) y otro alarma OFF(led Verde)


----------



## jvildosola (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola German, me alegro de que hayas terminado tu proyecto y que haya quedado como tu esperabas, pero igual tengo algunas consultas. Por lo que entendí, cuando le llega carga al circuito, este activa el relé y con ello da unos pulsos para que se genere la llamada, ahí comienzan mis consultas, ¿Como hace para que corte?, lo otro si el telefono esta en descanso como haces para que quede activo, antes de presionar la tecla para llamar??, talves por caracteristicas de algunos telefonos esto no sea necesario, pero igual me gustaria que me contaras de esas caracteristicas.


----------



## germanmunozs (Dic 12, 2011)

pues es un simple circuito 555 en monoestable,que se activa al abrir la puerta de la habitacion,a la salida del monoestable,conecto un 555 en astable con salida a un relé de 6 voltios.regulando con una resistencia variable de 100k en cada circuito (monoestable y astable) para poder regular el tiempo y el numero de pulsos que llegan al relé 
la parte de que el telefono esté en descanso no lo entiendo,simplemente,ajusto las resistencias para que de 3 o 4 toques al boton de descolgar del telefono,así,si el celular esta en "descanso"" le da ponerse activo para llamar.
cualquier duda,preguntadmela.


----------



## jvildosola (Dic 14, 2011)

Ahh ok, entiendo, pero para cortar la llamada?? y que no vuelva a llamar nuevamente hasta que se active nuevamente el cto??,otra cosa, que pasa si otra persona llegara a llamar a ese numero, queda registrado y al momento de activarse el circuito llama a ese numero??, o por las caracteristicas que tiene tu movil, solo guarda las llamadas realizadas y no las recibidas??

Me explico un poco más algunos telefonos guardas las llamadas realizadas y recibidas, por ejemplo yo puedo desde el movil del cto, marcar un numero para que cuando el telefono llame sea a ese numero, pero si alguien llama a mi movil del cto, esa llamada quedara registrada y cuando se active la alarma el cto en ves de llamar al numero que yo deje, llamara al numero del cual recibio la ultima llamada, tambien existen telefonos que solo llaman a los numeros que uno marco y no al de las llamadas que se recibieron.


----------



## germanmunozs (Dic 14, 2011)

pues al abrir la puerta,se activa el monoestable durante un tiempo determinado,y durante este tiempo,el relé está dando "toques" al boton de descolgar de telefono.
con las resistencias 100k variables,regulas es tiempo del monoestable y la intermitencia del rele.

respuesta al segundo parrafo:
pues antes de "preparar" el telefono para ponerlo en la alarma,mira que el movil,cuando le das a descolgar,abra la lista de llamadas realizadas,en ver de todas las llamadas del telefono.

no se si me he explicado bien 
cualquier duda me preguntas


----------



## jvildosola (Dic 14, 2011)

Me quedo bastante claro, como lo expusiste, buena manera de hacerlo en realidad, yo de todas maneras me asegure con eso y aplique a una tecla predeterminada la llamada, enconces cuando la alarma se activa, da un pulso a la tecla colgar del telefono, despues otro pulso a la tecla de la llamada, se genera la llamada por unos 20 segundos y de ahí un pulso para cortar, y el ultimo pulso, apaga el 555 y queda en espera hasta la proxima activacion de la alarma, con ello no me preocupo de contestar o cortar la llamada realizada por el telefono de la alarma, si no que se corta automaticamente.


----------



## germanmunozs (Dic 14, 2011)

me podrias mandar ese esquema??
gracias 
también le podrias hechar un vistazo a un post que he creado??
gracias
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-67653/#post593032


----------



## jvildosola (Dic 15, 2011)

Esta en esta misma pagina en un posteo que hice el 17 de octubre, dale una mirada y cualquier cosa me consultas, por ultimo mandame tu email y te puedo mandar el pcb para que lo veas


----------



## germanmunozs (Dic 15, 2011)

me puedes pasar el link del post?
muchas gracias


----------



## jvildosola (Dic 15, 2011)

pero si esta un poco más arriba en esta misma hoja, ademas te deje el diagrama en el posteo que me dejaste para que viera, ahí te respondi y ademas te deje el dibujo.


----------



## germanmunozs (Dic 15, 2011)

sisi,es verdad,no me acordaba xd


----------



## chafaloto (Ene 21, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes  

Me gustaría saber alguien monto el circuito de alarma gsm de diselc,  ¿lo hizo funcionar?.
yo lo he montado pero no consigo que reaccione el pic ya no se que estoy haciendo mal.
Al pic le cargo alar01.HEX  que viene en la pagina de microcontroladorespic.com 
y verifico y me da que esta bien grabado.

Gracias Atentamente Alfonso


----------

